# Rider Saddle Sore/painful sit bones.



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If you haven't ridden much before, YES it normal for your booty to be sore.

Also, if the saddle is NOT padded, you'll really feel your seat bones more too. Versus if there is padding on the seat.

Yes, as you get used to it and get "in shape" for it, then it will go away. Kind of like if you start doing a new workout at the gym. You'll be sore for a little bit.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

The twist in the pleasure saddle is probably wider then what the barrel saddle and English saddles are. Twist is the seat and depends on the make of the saddle but they can be wider or narrower. And if they are wider then what you are use to riding in they will make your hips and everything else in that area burn/hurt. I myself cant ride in a saddle with a wide twist, it hurts me and makes me really sore, and I have been riding most all my life, but the twist can really make a big different for some people.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think it's normal for you to be so sore you can't walk for a bit in one saddle type and ok in another. I mean, this is not a matter of just 'breaking yourself in".

Look at the saddles, reallly look at them. what is different? the shape, how you sit in them. are you on different horses? are you riding one speed in one type of saddle (lots of posting or standing in stirrups vs sitting flat on your butt for the whole time)


----------



## Dancincowgirl (Feb 26, 2013)

Morg93 said:


> Hi there, new adult rider here.
> I was wondering if anyone else has experienced soreness in the saddle during riding and if anything can be done about it.
> I noticed in a barrel saddle or an English saddle I usually don't have much soreness. But when I ride in a Western Pleasure saddle my sit bones and everything down there are in a lot of pain. I genuinely have a hard time walking for a half hour after getting off. I asked my instructor and she said I just have to get used to it and break myself in.
> Anyways just wondering if anyone else has dealt with soreness and and tips or tricks you may have. Thanks!


Hi there. Assuming you are a woman, (apologies if you are a man!) here are two good articles to read about the differences in a man’s vs. a woman’s pelvis and and both explain that most western saddles are generally made for men.

You might be sitting in a ‘chair-like’ position with your legs forward and back hollowed vs. an aligned and balanced seat with ear, shoulder, hip and heel in alignment. That’s pretty normal for a new rider. This aligned position puts you in a more proactive, engaged position with legs slightly back and under you, allowing you to independently balance and relax while moving fluidly with your horse and communicating cues freely with your relaxed lower legs. Think of skiing. If your legs were in front of you, you’d fall back on your seat. That could be happening in the western saddle if you are not in balanced position.

No worries though! With some balanced seat and alignment awareness exercises, maybe on the lunge line with your teacher, you will be able to train your body to sit in a more aligned position. Be sure to warm up and stretch before riding and again after you ride. check out this: 




I also recommend this book, “Centered Riding 2” by Sally Swift. Lots of great tips, photos and graphics to help you. 
Centered Riding 2: Further Exploration: Swift, Sally: 9781570766886: Amazon.com: Books

Here are the two articles on male vs. female pelvis from two saddle makers:
Most Women Don’t Know How Comfortable A Western Saddle Built For Women Can Be!
—————
Male Vs Female Pelvis - Peter Horobin Saddlery

Hope this helps!
Cheers.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If two other types work for you and that one doesn't then it's something about that saddle. Not something "to get used to". Ride in something comfortable that fits you both.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree with QrtBel. I have been riding all my life and as an older rider, there are some saddles that I cannot ride in any more. Stick with what feels good to you.


----------

